# Mute Mutant - actionpop-duo. neon. lamborghinies. suitcases full of cocain



## straymond (Jul 2, 2017)

we just got done a little teaser for our album.
We've tried to go for that 80's good, old oiled up Jean Claud Van damme, Mullet, huge motorolas, silly cyclops-sunglasses and zebra-suits-vibe.


----------



## tuttermuts (Jul 28, 2017)

Love!


----------



## IGC (Jul 28, 2017)

Very interesting


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 31, 2017)

I am so down with this! Great stuff!


----------



## straymond (Aug 3, 2017)

thanks, guys! 
I appreciate that


----------



## straymond (Nov 20, 2017)

new teaser for our second single


----------



## straymond (Dec 8, 2017)

to those who might be interested, the album drops 12.12.17
https://open.spotify.com/track/3efK7gSRih61ICQ6CGrzGA


----------



## straymond (Dec 12, 2017)

and the album's out
https://open.spotify.com/album/1tEBF9cEP0AGLZ037MC6je


----------



## Scordare (Dec 12, 2017)

You must be a fan Kung Fury


----------



## straymond (Dec 12, 2017)

Is there someone who isn't?


----------



## straymond (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## straymond (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## straymond (Oct 8, 2018)

10.10.18


----------



## straymond (Oct 12, 2018)

We've put on our pop-pants in our latest single
https://open.spotify.com/track/6BbgJoVjdiljAHa2o4SaYz?si=m6MJEgDqTO6L6fpUf7F6sw


----------



## straymond (Nov 1, 2018)

First song to exceed the 1K-limit.
Thanks to all who have checked us out, given feedback and still gives us a listen


----------



## straymond (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## straymond (Mar 13, 2019)

Our new album is out. Again.
Feedback is always appreciated 
https://open.spotify.com/album/1XoCjKeSaDAnafpWuJwsZz?si=qav9xqeNT6myhAFLpEMWXw


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm here for this. 80s synthwave/retrowave has been my thing for the last year or so.


----------



## straymond (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks, leland! Much appreciated!

Happy easter from the mutant!


----------



## straymond (May 4, 2019)

To whom it may concern, we're now going vinyl!
Head over to our facebook-page to help us decide the content 

https://www.facebook.com/mutemutantmusic/


----------



## BananaDemocracy (May 6, 2019)

Super cool
Super cute!
U have been working a long time on this ???


----------



## straymond (May 12, 2019)

We've been a duo for a couple of years. 
So about a year on each album, I guess


----------



## straymond (Dec 3, 2019)

New music in the Horizon


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 12, 2019)

Takes me straight to Friday Nites watching Miami Vice!!!


----------



## straymond (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks, man! That's quite the compliment


----------



## straymond (Dec 15, 2019)

coming very soon


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 16, 2019)

haha...fun stuff 

not the typical sso music


----------



## straymond (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks, man


----------



## straymond (Jan 12, 2020)

New single from the coming album


----------



## straymond (Feb 14, 2020)

21.03.20 we pay tribute to one of the worlds most testosteronius songs


----------



## straymond (Mar 1, 2020)

Our take on this classic
https://open.spotify.com/track/6bs9dAryinakecZwzyBnbc?si=SHYEekaMSkSQc_qZRLKg1A


----------



## straymond (Mar 27, 2020)

Quarantine-friday is Singlerelease-friday!
Pictures in your head to go with the music;
"The underdog breaks the finishline in slow motion, despite seemingly impossible odds"

It would be cool to hear what you think 
https://open.spotify.com/track/7rf8O5cBhOdGQSi2j0kKs6?si=q1FDJpn8S_evM7KAjio6vQ


----------



## straymond (May 6, 2020)

quarantine-wednesday is teaser wednesday


----------



## straymond (May 19, 2020)

a taste from our new album dropping on the 29th of may


----------



## straymond (May 28, 2020)

Our latest album is live!
White Wolf!
https://open.spotify.com/album/4MTqfCIWsZp4nktDjnVcZL?si=qdWU1lejQly3xkg5tVIg9w


----------



## straymond (Oct 2, 2020)

First single after our album-drop in may
https://open.spotify.com/track/06vrfLb5nf26eYiVhfwvdE?si=flvEDfseTJKwvNL5eI1I8g&utm_source=copy-link


----------

